# touche Suppr et raccourcis clavier



## greggorynque (9 Mars 2007)

Bonjour, heureux nouveau possesseur d'un macbook flambant neuf, j'aimerais savoir si apple a prevu un quelquonque raccourci calvier afin de palier au manque de la touche suppr, ou si je devrais en reparametrer un dans toutes mes applications...

De plus, est il possible de parametrer le bouton ejecter le CD, car etant donné que je me sert assez peu de CD, ce bouton ne me sera pas tres utile... et je le verrai bien en tant que touche suppr moi....

autre question, concernant les touches F1 F2 F3 F4 ect, y a t'il moyens d'en refaire des touches normales en association avec la touche fn... Est ce fait de base ??
Par exemple fn+F3 = F3 normal et non pas augmenter la luminosité ??

Bref il y a t'il des choses indispensables a savoir a propos de ce clavier pourtant tellement agreable silencieux et ergonomique (bonheur de la touche @ ! ! )

Si tout cela a été deja abordé, je ne m'en suis pas appercu et jem'en excuse, j'ai bien rechrché et je n'ai trouvé que des bribrs d'informations....


----------



## chandler_jf (9 Mars 2007)

la touche alt + efface suppriment le mot avant le curseur.
la touche fn + efface suppriment les caractères après le curseur.


----------



## GuyomT (9 Mars 2007)

greggorynque, laisse moi l'honneur de te remettre la Bible du raccourci 

A bookmarker d'urgence


----------



## greggorynque (9 Mars 2007)

Rhooooo je t'adore allez hop un petit point vert


----------



## Museforever (8 Juin 2008)

Y'a-t-il moyen de changer la touche F11 ou F12 en touche "suppr" ? Ou encore mieux, la petite touche entrée à coté des flèches ?

Merci !


----------

